# Roland EGX-350 engraver with rhinestones - how large should the holes be?



## polymathink (Sep 27, 2007)

I just tried my first design using the Roland EGX-350 engraver for rhinestone setting and they don't fall in the holes. Does anyone know how much larger should the hole be than the rhinestone?


----------



## greeneyeddi (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones*

I just cut my first template with my EGX 350 today, too! Way cool!
The holes need to be .2mm larger than the stones/studs. I have a few bulletins from Roland that detail the process of setting up the hardware and the creating the design in engrave studio that give all the details. If you would like me to forward them to you I would be happy to do so--just let me know!  
Di
Ostrow Originals


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones*

  Hi guys,
Can you tell me how you are doing this?
Is it actually engraving a hole into a piece of wood or something?
this sounds way cool.
Please let me know. How hard was it to do?
Now would you make those templates and sell them, to us that dont have a roland?
Thanks
Sandy Jo
Oh yeah what kind of transfer tape are you using?
I was researching rhinestones all day today too, lol


----------



## greeneyeddi (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones*

The time consuming part to me is setting up the vector file and then placing all the little circles that will be cut out for the rhine stones to sit down into. The software that comes with the engraver does have a sprayer like setting, but you do need to tweak the placement of the circles to be sure that none overlap or are too close etc. The templates are engraved onto regular acrylic sign material--the same kind that restroom or handicapped signs are made from-- just a bit thinner (1/16" thick). I had my distributor cut it to 12"x 9" pieces prior to shipping it to me as that's the largest size that the engraver will handle. 
I would absolutely cut templates to sell to you--just let me know what you are looking for!
I use the transfer tape from Threadart Embroidery and Quilting Supplies ---that was who Roland recommended as a supplier and the price seemed pretty reasonable to me when you buy it by the 100 yard roll. 
HTH!
Di
Ostrow Originals


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones*



greeneyeddi said:


> The time consuming part to me is setting up the vector file and then placing all the little circles that will be cut out for the rhine stones to sit down into. The software that comes with the engraver does have a sprayer like setting, but you do need to tweak the placement of the circles to be sure that none overlap or are too close etc. The templates are engraved onto regular acrylic sign material--the same kind that restroom or handicapped signs are made from-- just a bit thinner (1/16" thick). I had my distributor cut it to 12"x 9" pieces prior to shipping it to me as that's the largest size that the engraver will handle.
> I would absolutely cut templates to sell to you--just let me know what you are looking for!
> I use the transfer tape from Threadart Embroidery and Quilting Supplies ---that was who Roland recommended as a supplier and the price seemed pretty reasonable to me when you buy it by the 100 yard roll.
> HTH!
> ...


Hi Di,

I'm happy for you : ) It's fun to have something new to play with.

How deep dp you cut the holes? Must be pretty shallow?


----------



## greeneyeddi (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones*

Thanks! It really is fun to learn new things!!
The holes get engraved .020-.025" deep--that's approximately 1/2 the depth of a 3mm rhinestone. It is relatively shallow, but holds the stones really well and makes it easy to place the transfer tape over the top. 
Now, if I can just find out how to keep the 1x1 rib shirts slightly stretched while pressing I will be in business. I have tried a few different things, but nothing seems stiff enough to hold the shirts stretched, yet soft enough to keep the rhinestuds from being crushed when the upper platen is closed. Pressing them on regular tees is easy, but these stretchy ribbed tees have got me stumped!  

Di


----------



## TransferThis (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones*



polymathink said:


> I just tried my first design using the Roland EGX-350 engraver for rhinestone setting and they don't fall in the holes. Does anyone know how much larger should the hole be than the rhinestone?


I have a New Hermes engraver that I use to make Rhinestone Templates. If I have a 4mm stone, I cut 2mm deep. I also do not use the plastic sheets for templates. I buy my template boards from Home Depot (I think cork boards??). They are cheaper and thicker, so I know I can cut deep.


----------

